# Early departure Gerona airport - HELP needed



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Ryanair flights in September leave from Gerona at 0600, check in then 0400. I need to drop my partner for one of these. Any ideas for nearby safe overnight? Any comments on Gerona Airport access, height restrictions, any of that stuff welcome.


Looking at Google Maps there seems to be a motorway service area right next to the airport, exit before the airport exit, has anyone stopped here overnight? 

Thanks
John


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

May sound a bit daft bit is this the same Girona and in just north of Barcelona... If so Access is not a problem, you can drive a high van (mine 3.2m) in and out.. Have done it as I checked it out in the past when we had cheap flights back home from there.
I was trying to find parking but did not locate any that i liked so left van on Campsite at Santa Suzanna and go an airport transfer bus.

Just remembered.. Blanes.
There used to be a mention about overnight parking here in the campsite database. anyway, at the bottom of the hill as you come into Blanes there is a large area where trucks can park, it may be next to a sports centre of some type. opposite bus station.Been a while since we went there. That may be ok for you or several sites in Blanes..

Also near Santa Suzanna on theN11 is a carrefour with big car park and lots of empty street around it. Maybe have a look on google maps to see if that suits...There was a Chinese buffet as well above the shops..


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Thanks very much for that. With the need to be there at 0400 I think we'll maybe park up at La Jonquera for a couple of hours shut-eye around midnight and then shuffle off to the service area for another couple of hours. (We will be coming from Beziers, no flights to Brum).

Once I have seen her safely off I can crash somewhere, Blanes maybe before the long drive south.

Good news about the in and the out, thanks

John


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Forgot to ask which way you were coming...
Maybe try Figures, if you turn off the main road toward Roses, within a few hundred yards is a large supermarket that could be ideal.
At that time of day I would like to be as close as possible to the airport and cut down on the night driving. !! I cant access google street view but if you can have a look nearby, like you say many a service area. They will be some fuel stations nearby and they always allow truck parking..

Good luck..


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

tonka said:


> May sound a bit daft bit is this the same Girona and in just north of Barcelona... If so Access is not a problem, you can drive a high van (mine 3.2m) in and out.. Have done it as I checked it out in the past when we had cheap flights back home from there.
> I was trying to find parking but did not locate any that i liked so left van on Campsite at Santa Suzanna and go an airport transfer bus.
> 
> Just remembered.. Blanes.
> ...


Hi
I would not advise any parking here, we were in Blanes earlier this year, and found the area very very rough but as you said plenty of sites there, some talk of muggings as you walk from the sites using the back road which amounts to a dirt track, we were told of this after we had walked down the road but there we were fine.
I also see that the sea is taking back the beach around the EL Pinar site area must be at least 100 metres gone since we used to go there in the early 2000's.

Ron


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

The only reason I'm thinking not to spend the entire night at the adjacent service area, or La Jonqera, is the longer one stays the more chance there is of becoming a target. All those stories of Eastern Europeans, gassings, high youth unemployment, service area thefts, in the end though one knows one is very unlikely to suffer, the stories worm their way into ones brain.


----------

